# What's your favorite candy bar?



## smithnwesson (May 7, 2009)

Here's mine. Yummers! And frozen is even better.


----------



## William (May 7, 2009)

I like my candy thick!!

Peanuts and Raisins and Chocolate!!







William


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 7, 2009)

Great choice, but not the BEST choice.... unknown to many Americans is the:






Ohh yeah.


----------



## smithnwesson (May 7, 2009)

Soooo.....where's the wimmens? 

Is this gonna be a male only thread? 

Ya'll don't nibble on a candy bar every now and then? That's a little hard to believe . . . 

- Jim


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 7, 2009)

Heaven on earth. 






EDIT: FIRST GIRLY! Woo.


----------



## smithnwesson (May 7, 2009)

^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ Oh hell, yes. I'd forgotten about that.


----------



## Cors (May 8, 2009)

My favourite: 






Unfortunately See's isn't available in the UK, so I usually settle for this:


----------



## Tooz (May 8, 2009)

Cors said:


>



Hello, lover.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (May 8, 2009)

William said:


> Peanuts and Raisins and Chocolate!!



YUMMMMMMMM!


----------



## Big Butt Asshley (May 8, 2009)

I'm a simple girl. Here are my favorites!! I think its a caramel thing. :eat2: 

View attachment twix.jpg


View attachment whatchamacallit.jpg


----------



## PhatChk (May 8, 2009)

This is my obsession. The set of four is only 9 bucks..yummmm..


----------



## Big Butt Asshley (May 8, 2009)

How could I have forgotten.....again more caramel! Yummy!!! 

View attachment mars.jpg


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 8, 2009)

My vote goes to the classic candy bar from Jefferson City, Missouri: Cherry Mash!


----------



## katorade (May 8, 2009)

Big Butt Asshley said:


> I'm a simple girl. Here are my favorites!! I think its a caramel thing. :eat2:



I like the cut of your jib.

My #1 isn't really a bar, but it's set right next to them in every gas station candy aisle in the country, so I say it counts:






So good it hurts.


----------



## Chef (May 8, 2009)

My new favorite is





Not to be confused with the Mr. Goodbar, which is made using chocolate and vegetable oil, this is still made with Milk Chocolate.


----------



## Chef (May 8, 2009)

My favorite favorite is no longer made... Damn Hershey's for addicting me to BarNone.


----------



## katorade (May 8, 2009)

Chef said:


> My new favorite is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(There's no picture there!) Doesn't it piss you off that Hershey's now makes almost EVERY chocolate candy/bar with anything but actual chocolate?!? The only real ones left are the classic brown wrapper Hershey's bars.


----------



## pjbbwlvr (May 8, 2009)

Q. What is 6 inches long and has 2 nuts??
A. An almond Joy!

LOL, My favorite candy regardless of that ancient joke!!






smithnwesson said:


> Here's mine. Yummers! And frozen is even better.


----------



## Chef (May 8, 2009)

katorade said:


> (There's no picture there!) Doesn't it piss you off that Hershey's now makes almost EVERY chocolate candy/bar with anything but actual chocolate?!? The only real ones left are the classic brown wrapper Hershey's bars.



The Hershey Company decided that due to the ever increasing cost of Chocolate, they would either raise the price of their products OR change the formulation to use less cocoa butter. They decided the latter, BUT the FDA ruled that if they use less than a determined percentage of cocoa butter they can't put Milk Chocolate on the label. While the classic brown labels have retained the original formulation and the Milk Chocolate label, many others are now labelled "Made with Chocolate", "Chocolate Candy", or "Chocolatey" 

So while Reese's peanut butter cups are still Milk Chocolate, Reese's peanut butter Easter Eggs do not.

Does it piss me off? Yes. Would I pay more for the real thing... Yes, but I'd probably still complain.


----------



## MissToodles (May 8, 2009)

katorade said:


> I like the cut of your jib.
> 
> My #1 isn't really a bar, but it's set right next to them in every gas station candy aisle in the country, so I say it counts:
> 
> ...



Have you tried the new dark chocolate ones? I want to try them, but every location that stocks them around here are all melty.


----------



## toni (May 9, 2009)

Chef said:


> My favorite favorite is no longer made... Damn Hershey's for addicting me to BarNone.



How did I miss that one? It looks so good. Why was it discontinued?


----------



## CaraCakes (May 9, 2009)

OMG the Crunchie Bar is my favorite but there is nowhere out here to get it!  







someone needs to send me a box full of them! hint hint, wink wink, nudge nudge... lol


----------



## Chef (May 9, 2009)

toni said:


> How did I miss that one? It looks so good. Why was it discontinued?



Murphy's Law.. we liked it too much.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 9, 2009)

For me it's SNICKERS for the win!
View attachment 63505



A little Snickers porn...
View attachment 63506


----------



## William (May 9, 2009)

I thought that this would be the lady's favorite!!








William


----------



## Babygirlneedsu (May 9, 2009)

CaraCakes said:


> OMG the Crunchie Bar is my favorite but there is nowhere out here to get it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You poor girl.......deffo one of my faves....so innocent and light....shame that I can get my hands on them so easily !!!! 

Love the non chocolate bar which is what we Brits call candy....the wonderful slurry like consistency and weird synthetic toffee taste that is CARAMAC !

Crazy too for the toddlers treat that is MILKY BAR.....my childhood love of cowboys/ horses sold that one to me in the cradle and it remains a nostalgic nosh ! 

View attachment caramac.jpg


View attachment milky bar.jpg


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 10, 2009)

I know I posted this somewhere else in the Foodee Board, but I was too lazy to look for it.

For me, hands down, it has to be Ice Cubes.




Hard to get, but worth the search.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 11, 2009)

This is mos def my current fave!!


----------



## Malfiore (May 11, 2009)

When I lived in Europe I was addicted to these: Fazer Geisha Bars, they are still my favorite.


----------



## Chef (May 11, 2009)

wrestlingguy said:


> I know I posted this somewhere else in the Foodee Board, but I was too lazy to look for it.
> 
> For me, hands down, it has to be Ice Cubes.
> 
> ...



I've seen those around here.. but it just doesn't entice me to pick it up... but I hear all sorts of positive reviews of Ice Cubes.. hmm.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (May 11, 2009)

Ritter Sport rocks. The top flavor constantly changes for me. Varieties courtesy wikipedia, my tops marked with >>. Probably cornflakes.

Varieties

Ritter Sport MinisVollmilch  Plain milk chocolate, now contains Butter Fat 
Dunkle Vollmilch  Plain medium dark chocolate, 40% cacao 
Halbbitter  Plain dark chocolate, 50% cacao 
Edelbitter  Plain dark chocolate, 71% cacao 
Knusperkeks  Milk chocolate with a butter biscuit 
Pfefferminz  Chocolate with peppermint, now contains Butter Fat 
Joghurt  Yogurt, now contains Butter Fat 
>>Erdbeer Joghurt  Milk chocolate strawberry and yogurt filling, now contains Butter Fat 
Voll-Nuss  Milk chocolate with whole hazelnuts, now contains Butter Fat 
Dunkle Voll-Nuss  Dark chocolate with whole hazelnuts, now contains Butter Fat 
Weiße Voll-Nuss  White chocolate with whole hazelnuts 
>>Knusperflakes  Milk chocolate with corn flakes 
Voll Erdnuss  Milk chocolate with whole peanuts, now contains Butter Fat 
Ganze Mandel  Milk chocolate with whole almonds, now contains Butter Fat 
>>Marzipan  Dark chocolate with marzipan center 
>>Cocos  Milk chocolate with flakes of coconut in the center 
Trauben-Nuss  Milk chocolate with raisins and hazelnut pieces, now contains Butter Fat 
>>Rum Trauben Nuss  Milk chocolate with rum-soaked raisins and hazelnut pieces , now contains Butter Fat 
Cappuccino  Milk chocolate and cappuccino cream, now contains Butter Fat 
Alpenmilch  Special milk chocolate with high milk proportion 
Nugat  Milk chocolate with hazelnuts nougat center, now contains Butter Fat 
Feinherb à la Mousse au Chocolat  dark chocolate filled with chocolate mousse, now contains Butter Fat 
>>Williams Birne Truffel  dark chocolate filled with pear brandy mousse 
Haselnuss  Milk chocolate with hazelnuts


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 11, 2009)

Chef said:


> I've seen those around here.. but it just doesn't entice me to pick it up... but I hear all sorts of positive reviews of Ice Cubes.. hmm.



These were my FAVES when I was a kid. I would still buy them if I ever saw them around. (I know they can be ordered online, tho.)

They actually taste cool when you eat them. Soooooo goooood. They are cheap - even if you're not enticed, try them for research purposes!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 11, 2009)

Chunky, Reeses, Snickers, Twix and Whatchamacallits all rock my world....but let's not forget the......


Mallow Cup










I also like Mr Goodbar and those miniature Hersheys dark chocolate bars......:bow:

Does Starburst count as a candy bar?


----------



## DeniseW (May 14, 2009)

I love whatchamacallits(sp?).


----------



## Diego (May 15, 2009)

I think we have them only in Australia but here it is anyway






:smitten:


----------



## JMNYC (May 15, 2009)

Don't do no candy bars.

But when I did, it was the 100 grand, followed by Snickers and perhaps Milky Way.


----------



## george83 (May 15, 2009)

Easily the Wispa   *licks lips*

But a blast from the past which I loved which they sadly do not make anymore is the Secret bar, It had a sort of bird's nest chocolate outer with a creamy mousse center similar to the inside of a Walnut Whip.






Bring it back Nestle!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 15, 2009)

JMNYC said:


> Don't do no candy bars.
> 
> But when I did, it was the 100 grand, followed by Snickers and perhaps Milky Way.



100 Grand and Milky Way are two of my very faves. Also love Mounds and Heath Bars.


----------



## GutsGirl (May 15, 2009)

I'm not picky -- I'll eat pretty much any candy bar, and I don't really think I have a favorite one anymore, though I did use to really like Milky Way bars, especially.

Meh, they all either have chocolate, nuts, coconut, caramel, or fluffy nougat to varying degrees, so it's all good. :eat2: :wubu: 

Once, I did have a Toblerone fancy chocolate bar, which was pretty darn good. I split it with my boyfriend (it was actually a Valentine's Day gift to him), and ended up eating most of it because he knew he couldn't finish the whole thing on his own.


----------



## jcas50 (May 15, 2009)

I liked Forever Yours, which are now sold as Milky Way Midnight. Also Zero bars, PayDay, and Chicken Bones (from Ganong Candy - St Stephens, NB, Canada) Chicken Bones are heavenly. Hard cinnamon candy surrounding semi sweet chocolate.


----------



## Captain Save (May 15, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Heaven on earth.



This is one of my greatest weaknesses. The Wal-Mart just up the road from the house has these in 6.5 ounce size. My favorite is the 8 ounce; I haven't seen them for years, though.

I also like Hershey's Nuggets: with almonds, dark, and english toffee varieties. I've been known to carry them around in my jacket at work by the handful. :happy:


----------



## MattB (May 16, 2009)

Hands-down, 100% all-time favourite with no challengers...


----------



## Esther (May 17, 2009)

Bah, there are so many American candy bars that I'm dying to sample but they're nowhere to be seen in Canada. 
These look soooo tasty.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Mallow Cup



I also recently found out that there are white chocolate Maltesers available in the States!! I have never seen them here, but Maltesers are definitely one of my obsessions so I'd love to try them.

Other than Maltesers... I could eat these every day:


----------



## BigCutieSteph (May 18, 2009)

I really love Heath bars but they're pretty hard to find for me. After that is Twix


----------



## sweet&fat (May 18, 2009)

wrestlingguy said:


> I know I posted this somewhere else in the Foodee Board, but I was too lazy to look for it.
> 
> For me, hands down, it has to be Ice Cubes.
> 
> ...



Remind me of your love of these before the next NJ bash... there's a fantastic candy store on the lower east side that has everything on earth.


----------



## sweet&fat (May 18, 2009)

The cafe next door started selling these chocolate bars about a year ago... so good, and started by peace corps workers to promote fair trade in Madagascar. So of course I HAVE to eat it. Nay, it's my duty to eat it! 

It certainly helps that the chocolate is so delicious and dense that it basically transforms your mouth into an event horizon. 

ETA: according to the company's website, the local producers get four times as much as they would through traditional fair trade routes.


----------



## ladle (May 18, 2009)

an interesting aside from this thread....I used to work for a large international chocolate company as a Territory Manager. The car/House was ALWAYS full of chocolate. During these two years I made more friends than ever before. When I finished many of these friends lost tough. 
I do wonder if there is actually a huge correlation between numbers of candy bars and numbers of friends...
hmmmm...sorry to be all serious for once!


----------



## ladle (May 18, 2009)

Oh...and after looking through this thread there are so many delights that I have never seen or heard of before. In the US I will literally be a big kid in a candy store!
Well I have to try at least one of everything don't I?


----------



## William (May 18, 2009)

Hi

Then you should not open this link!!!!

http://www.oldtimecandy.com/candy-pix1.htm


William 



ladle said:


> Oh...and after looking through this thread there are so many delights that I have never seen or heard of before. In the US I will literally be a big kid in a candy store!
> Well I have to try at least one of everything don't I?


----------



## ladle (May 18, 2009)

William said:


> Hi
> 
> Then you should not open this link!!!!
> 
> ...



Oh shit!...I clicked the link....would rather have been rickrolled again!
So much candy....so little time


----------



## Flyin Lilac (May 20, 2009)

My favorite candy bar is whatever one I'm eating at that very moment!


----------



## Tania (May 20, 2009)

I like Cadbury fruit and nut bars, Lindt truffles, and See's nuts and chews.


----------



## PunkPeach (May 20, 2009)

I don't know how it works but the chili brings out even more flavor in the chocolate. It is just divine.


----------



## smithnwesson (May 20, 2009)

Flyin Lilac said:


> My favorite candy bar is whatever one I'm eating at that very moment!


Love it! Kinda like Toscanni's response when asked which of Beethoven's symphonies was his favorite: "The last one that I conducted".


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 20, 2009)

PunkPeach said:


> I don't know how it works but the chili brings out even more flavor in the chocolate. It is just divine.



That reminds me of a coffee place here that makes a hot chocolate with ghiarelli chocolate and chili powder on top- with whipped cream to boot.


----------



## jjgreen14 (May 20, 2009)

Mine would have to be Milky Way, Twix, or any candy bar with dark chocolate, I'm a big fan of dark chocolate, that is def my kryptonite


----------



## sweet&fat (May 20, 2009)

PunkPeach said:


> I don't know how it works but the chili brings out even more flavor in the chocolate. It is just divine.



This reminds me of a gift set of chocolate bars I once received from Place des Vosges (a chocolate store named for the place in Paris). It includes a flight of 4 "exotic" chocolate bars:

Naga: sweet Indian curry + coconut + deep milk chocolate, 41% cacao

Gianduja: almonds + caramelized hazelnut paste + deep milk chocolate

Black Pearl: ginger + wasabi + black sesame seeds + dark chocolate, 55% cacao

Red Fire: Mexican ancho & chipotle chillies + Ceylon cinnamon + dark chocolate, 55% cacao

There are two other flights, plus they have a bacon and chocolate bar that I'm dying to try!

http://www.vosgeschocolate.com/


----------



## jjgreen14 (May 20, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> This reminds me of a gift set of chocolate bars I once received from Place des Vosges (a chocolate store named for the place in Paris). It includes a flight of 4 "exotic" chocolate bars:
> 
> Naga: sweet Indian curry + coconut + deep milk chocolate, 41% cacao
> 
> ...



sounds interesting

I'm not one to mix spicy with sweet but this could delicious


----------



## Chef (May 20, 2009)

PunkPeach said:


> I don't know how it works but the chili brings out even more flavor in the chocolate. It is just divine.



Lindt got that particular chili / chocolate combo just right. Highly recommended if you're into that sort of torture.  Other ones like Xocoatl and Venchi are too over the top to make it enjoyable.


----------



## katorade (May 20, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> This reminds me of a gift set of chocolate bars I once received from Place des Vosges (a chocolate store named for the place in Paris). It includes a flight of 4 "exotic" chocolate bars:
> 
> Naga: sweet Indian curry + coconut + deep milk chocolate, 41% cacao
> 
> ...



The bacon bar was a big letdown for me. I really wanted to like it, and the flavor was good, but the texture of the bacon is terrrrrrrible. It's tiny bits of the hardest, driest bacon imaginable. I almost chipped a tooth on more than one piece.

I would definitely suggest trying out the Barcelona or Wooloomooloo bars before the bacon bar. The Barcelona is smoked almonds and grey sea salt in a "dark" milk chocolate and the WLML is hemp seed, indonesian coconut, roasted salted macadamia nuts, and a 41% milk chocolate. 

The Barcelona has a deeper, more complex flavor while the WLML has an outstanding texture similar to gianduia from the oils in the nuts and coconut. Both have just enough salt to make the flavors sing.


----------



## curvaluscious (May 20, 2009)

Definitely Payday!!!


----------



## sweet&fat (May 20, 2009)

katorade said:


> The bacon bar was a big letdown for me. I really wanted to like it, and the flavor was good, but the texture of the bacon is terrrrrrrible. It's tiny bits of the hardest, driest bacon imaginable. I almost chipped a tooth on more than one piece.
> 
> I would definitely suggest trying out the Barcelona or Wooloomooloo bars before the bacon bar. The Barcelona is smoked almonds and grey sea salt in a "dark" milk chocolate and the WLML is hemp seed, indonesian coconut, roasted salted macadamia nuts, and a 41% milk chocolate.
> 
> The Barcelona has a deeper, more complex flavor while the WLML has an outstanding texture similar to gianduia from the oils in the nuts and coconut. Both have just enough salt to make the flavors sing.



Thank you- very good to know! I might get the mini bacon one just to try it. However, both the Barcelona and The Wooloomooloo bars sound right up my alley!!! :eat2: K, how is it possible that we have such similar (good) taste in chocolate and yet not have met?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 20, 2009)

*NESTLES CRUUNCH

HEATH BAR

right behind MALLO CUPS*
:eat2:


----------



## katorade (May 21, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> Thank you- very good to know! I might get the mini bacon one just to try it. However, both the Barcelona and The Wooloomooloo bars sound right up my alley!!! :eat2: K, how is it possible that we have such similar (good) taste in chocolate and yet not have met?



Maybe I just don't get to NYC enough! 

If you're a dark chocolate fan, you HAVE to try the Theo's 3400 Phinney bar in "bread and butter". It's one of the smoothest dark/bittersweet chocolates I've ever had, studded with bits of toasted and buttered artisan breadcrumbs. There isn't a hint of bitterness to it like some darks, just the subtle flavors from a reeeeally good bean.

If I ever make it out to NYC, we're having a chocolate & cheese tasting!


----------



## sweet&fat (May 22, 2009)

It turns out that they sell Vosges chocolate bars at Whole Foods, so I picked up one of the bacon/chocolate bars yesterday and gave it a try. It was delicious!!! Wonderful balance of smoky/salty and richly sweet. I found the bacon pieces firm but not overly hard- they yielded willingly to my teeth.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (May 22, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> It turns out that they sell Vosges chocolate bars at Whole Foods, so I picked up one of the bacon/chocolate bars yesterday and gave it a try. It was delicious!!! Wonderful balance of smoky/salty and richly sweet. I found the bacon pieces firm but not overly hard- they yielded willingly to my teeth.



Thank you for that tip and update, I hadn't checked for retailers, but figured I'd have to buy online, so it went in my pipe dream file. But with a Whole Foods opening soon 1 block from me, it's on, baby!


----------



## Tracy (May 22, 2009)

Reece Cups & Dove milk chocolate bar.


----------



## katorade (May 22, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> It turns out that they sell Vosges chocolate bars at Whole Foods, so I picked up one of the bacon/chocolate bars yesterday and gave it a try. It was delicious!!! Wonderful balance of smoky/salty and richly sweet. I found the bacon pieces firm but not overly hard- they yielded willingly to my teeth.



Hmm, maybe I got a shitty bar. It was like eating broken glass, I tell you!


----------



## ladle (May 22, 2009)

so I know you're all sitting there thinking to yourself...well what are the famous candies from New Zealand...
Well have I got a treat for you: 

View attachment DSC_1561.jpg


View attachment DSC_1562.jpg


View attachment DSC_1563.jpg


View attachment DSC_1564.jpg


View attachment DSC_1565.jpg


----------



## ladle (May 22, 2009)

And the last two:
Oh....and yes...I did just go down to the Supermarket and buy all these. Well I had to buy cleaning stuff for cleaning the house this weekend and I figure chocolate is a good balance! 

View attachment DSC_1566.jpg


View attachment DSC_1567.jpg


----------



## Jay West Coast (May 22, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> It turns out that they sell Vosges chocolate bars at Whole Foods, so I picked up one of the bacon/chocolate bars yesterday and gave it a try. It was delicious!!! Wonderful balance of smoky/salty and richly sweet. I found the bacon pieces firm but not overly hard- they yielded willingly to my teeth.



HFS those are so awesome. They sell those at the check out of my local shop. OMG


----------



## MatthewB (May 22, 2009)

My favorite candy bar? _3 Musketeers_, bar none; it's light, fluffy, and _oh_ so delectable. :eat2:


----------



## tonynyc (May 23, 2009)

My favorite "post workout" snack "MilkyWay Midnight". Dark Chocolate is good for you-plus this is far tasty than any of those "health bars" from GNC or Vitamin Shoppe


----------



## Chef (Jun 11, 2009)

Its called a Thingamajig.. and its like a whatchamacallit.. but instead of caramel.. its peanut butter. Without the caramel layer, tho, it breaks apart as your mouth hits the sound barrier.


----------



## Mishty (Jun 11, 2009)

Damn I just spent a really long time looking at and reading about candy bars. :doh:
Awesome thread!







I've loved 5th Avenue since I was about 4 year old. The best part about a 
5th is, when most candy bars get hot and melty, you can't eat 'em, but not the 5th, it oozes out in a heavenly clob of melted chocolate and peanut butter crispies. 

When I did a google image seach I found the OFFICIAL SNACK REPORT for the 5th Avenue bar, and thought this was funny:



> You know, somebody must be buying these. But as to whom, I don't know. I've never been to Alabama or Mississippi, so maybe they're big down there. But New Yorkers don't seem like the type that would be caught dead with this candy bar, and hell, it's named after New York's most prestigious shopping avenue. So I'd improve on this product by simply renaming and repackaging it. (The bar, itself, is pretty good and tastes rather unique despite all the obvious Butterfinger similarities.)








ladle said:


> so I know you're all sitting there thinking to yourself...well what are the famous candies from New Zealand...
> Well have I got a treat for you:



DUDE! Those all look amazing! :eat2:
Cadbury is my god, and those fish make swoon. lol


----------



## Tooz (Jun 11, 2009)

Chef said:


> Its called a Thingamajig.. and its like a whatchamacallit.. but instead of caramel.. its peanut butter. Without the caramel layer, tho, it breaks apart as your mouth hits the sound barrier.



OMFG. I need to FIND THAT.


----------



## supersoup (Jun 11, 2009)

Tooz said:


> OMFG. I need to FIND THAT.



i noticed that the CVS's here had those, i haven't tried one yet.

bad fatty.


----------



## Tooz (Jun 11, 2009)

supersoup said:


> i noticed that the CVS's here had those, i haven't tried one yet.
> 
> bad fatty.



Hot damn, when I stop for some damn Cinnabon in Marlboro, I WILL FIND A CVS.


YesssssssssssSssSssss.:smitten:


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 11, 2009)

Reeses Peanut Butter Cups are my absolute favorite!!! I remember eating every single one i had out for the kids at halloween last year, oh and I bought out CVS after easter, they had so many mini's bags left.... yummm!!


----------



## William (Jun 11, 2009)

Walgreens has the killer candy aisle, They even had some great chocolate cherries for .99 a box with liberal amounts of brandy in them. 

William 




supersoup said:


> i noticed that the CVS's here had those, i haven't tried one yet.
> 
> bad fatty.


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 11, 2009)

sounds delicious.... i love chocolate covered cherries, and raisins too


----------



## katorade (Jun 11, 2009)

Tooz said:


> OMFG. I need to FIND THAT.




Tried one, not that great unfortunately. Stick with the classic.


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 11, 2009)

Lion Bars

Toffee Crisp

Fuse bars

Snickers

....Those Galaxy thingy with wafer and creamy stuff in >.> Yeah, I forget the name

OH and Chunky Kit Kats with Peanut butter in them ^____^

Yummy~


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jun 11, 2009)

PunkPeach said:


> I don't know how it works but the chili brings out even more flavor in the chocolate. It is just divine.



I'm eating one of these right now. Slowly. 

This could become a problem. LOL! And its all because of this thread that I even thought to look for it.  Thank you!!!!!


----------



## BMOC (Jun 18, 2009)

Kit Kat and Hershey's Crunch. I like noisy candy. I also like M&Ms with almonds.


----------



## adasiyan (Jun 19, 2009)

ladle said:


> so I know you're all sitting there thinking to yourself...well what are the famous candies from New Zealand...
> Well have I got a treat for you:



omg i so miss sprats/chocolate fish :/
can't find them anywhere here (melbourne AU), but my supermarket does stock pineapple lumps and clinkers woot.
im a pineapple lumpoholic, but since thats technically not a candy bar, my fave is lindt milk chocolate (eating a bar of it atm  )




[/IMG]

dont mind the quality, took it with my webcam while i was sitting in my favorite room on camfrog.


----------



## CrankySpice (Jun 19, 2009)

george83 said:


> Easily the Wispa   *licks lips*



I have to agree here - I just love Wispas. They are so hard to find in the US and there is nothing at all like them over here.


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 28, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Fuse bars



Oh my lordy, i LURVE fuse bars...were they discontinued tho? I haven't seen one for years 

I go through phases with chocolate bars. Currently I can't get enough of galaxy caramels. Om nom nom.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 28, 2009)

My all-time fav - Hershey's Plain Chocolate Bar

Other favorites: Milky Way Midnight; Zero Bar; 3 Muskateers Dark Chocolate Mint; Heath Bar; Mounds; Twix; Mallo Cups.


----------



## Jeannie (Jul 5, 2009)

Lately it's a Payday. :wubu: I recently tried one covered in chocolate and it wasn't as good. I love the salty sweetness of the original!


----------



## crispcat (Jul 13, 2009)

Undfortunately I don't think they make these anymore. They were yummy. 

View attachment reggie.jpg


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 13, 2009)

I love Snickers and Snickers Ice Cream bars too


----------



## ladle (Aug 20, 2009)

Some great foreign bars: 

View attachment japp.jpg


View attachment plopp.jpg


View attachment yankie.jpg


----------



## katorade (Aug 20, 2009)

ladle said:


> Some great foreign bars:




Marabou chocolates are reeeally tasty. I recently had their "choko soft toffee" pieces. They're like Rolos, if you know what they are. Basically small filled chocolate candy pieces stacked and wrapped in a roll. The marabou version is so much better!

I'm not sure if I could eat something called "plopp", though. Something about onomotopoeia and the word plop being used to describe the sound of dog doo hitting the ground or human poo hitting toilet water. Yummy!


----------



## sugarmoore (Sep 4, 2009)

these are my fav! there german and they have a butter cookie biscuit, then creamy chocolate ganache then really good quality milk chocolate on top, the whole thing taste like butter wrapped chocolate........mmmmmmm:smitten: 

View attachment ritter_sport_butter_biscuit.jpg


----------



## Isa (Sep 4, 2009)

sugarmoore said:


> these are my fav! there german and they have a butter cookie biscuit, then creamy chocolate ganache then really good quality milk chocolate on top, the whole thing taste like butter wrapped chocolate........mmmmmmm:smitten:



Now this is some delicious chocolate. I love Ritter bars especially the ones with almonds and hazelnuts. The only one I haven't been brave enough to try has cornflakes. I'm just not ready for that yet.


----------



## katorade (Sep 5, 2009)

Isa said:


> Now this is some delicious chocolate. I love Ritter bars especially the ones with almonds and hazelnuts. The only one I haven't been brave enough to try has cornflakes. I'm just not ready for that yet.



Oh man, you have to try it. It's very similar to chocolate with crisped rice in it, but the corn flakes have a slightly more malty-cerealy flavor that goes reeeeally well with chocolate. Very similar to the holiday homemade treats of corn chex rolled through melted chocolate. It's one of my top Ritter bars. The yogurt bar is my favorite, though.


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 5, 2009)

strawberry Twizzlers

Snickers

Anything By Reeses


----------



## Inhibited (Sep 5, 2009)

CaraCakes said:


> OMG the Crunchie Bar is my favorite but there is nowhere out here to get it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am with you on this Crunchies are my fav too, as well as Mars Bars.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 5, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> strawberry Twizzlers
> 
> Snickers
> 
> Anything By Reeses



This post wins :bow:


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Sep 5, 2009)

Isa said:


> Now this is some delicious chocolate. I love Ritter bars especially the ones with almonds and hazelnuts. The only one I haven't been brave enough to try has cornflakes. I'm just not ready for that yet.



I agree with katorade (which is happening a lot lately!), you have to try it! It's just a nice crunch, not weird at all! I actually posted them as my favorite on the first page of this thread, then listed all the Rittersport varieties. Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## Isa (Sep 8, 2009)

katorade said:


> Oh man, you have to try it. It's very similar to chocolate with crisped rice in it, but the corn flakes have a slightly more malty-cerealy flavor that goes reeeeally well with chocolate.





QuasimodoQT said:


> I agree with katorade (which is happening a lot lately!), you have to try it! It's just a nice crunch, not weird at all! I actually posted them as my favorite on the first page of this thread, then listed all the Rittersport varieties. Variety is the spice of life!



You both are correct and even more so. It's like a much tastier version of the Nestle Crunch bar. This will more than do when the store is out of my favorites which is how I ended up trying this one.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 8, 2009)

100 grand with out a doubt!!







So yummy....and now I desperately want one! lol


----------



## Saoirse (Sep 8, 2009)

Mmmmm candy bars!

My favorite in the US





My favorite in Europe





and it's not a candy bar, but its heaven in your mouth!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 9, 2009)

Saoirse said:


> Mmmmm candy bars!
> 
> 
> and it's not a candy bar, but its heaven in your mouth!




This reminded me of a lady that I work with that is such a chocolate lover that she told us one day that she does not share her Easter candy because she can only get it once a year........


----------



## Neen (Sep 10, 2009)

there are so many! Bit o' honey, hershey's bar with almonds, cadburys' fruit and nut bar, and.. toblerone!!:eat2: all of these are awesome frozen too!


----------



## bbwjessiestroxxx (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey,

Im absolutly smitten for white chocolate candy bars & the mosty yummiest
3 musketeers. Oh man I could eat my weight (300 pounds) in 3 musketeers.


Tanx 4 reading :kiss2:


----------



## buttbooger (Sep 30, 2009)

A toss-up between a PayDay or a Reece's Peanutbutter cups would be my favorite
especially when a Reece's is blended together with mint choclate chip ice cream. :eat2:


----------



## Neen (Oct 1, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Hello, lover.



hahaha ms. hazelnut obsessed!


----------



## Friday (Oct 2, 2009)

I love 5th Avenues although they are getting hard to find and still mourn the passing of the US Mars bar. I tried one in Canada, they just aren't quite the same. Mini Reeses cups (not big ones), Butterfingers and Almond Joys. Lately I've been loving the World Market's Dark Chocolate and Sea salt bar too. But if I'm really having a candy Jones I go to See's. Chelseas first, a milk chocolate dome with a chocolate cream filling and a toasted pecan in the middle, and then one of those and one of those and one of those...


----------



## Sugar (Oct 2, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This reminded me of a lady that I work with that is such a chocolate lover that she told us one day that she does not share her Easter candy because she can only get it once a year........



When I was about 4 I ate 5 of them and proceeded to throw up behind the couch. That was the last we ever got them and my Mom was crowned a saint that year. It's fitting since it is a Christian holiday. 

I love:





&


----------



## Sugar (Oct 2, 2009)

katorade said:


> The bacon bar was a big letdown for me. I really wanted to like it, and the flavor was good, but the texture of the bacon is terrrrrrrible. It's tiny bits of the hardest, driest bacon imaginable. I almost chipped a tooth on more than one piece.
> 
> I would definitely suggest trying out the Barcelona or Wooloomooloo bars before the bacon bar. The Barcelona is smoked almonds and grey sea salt in a "dark" milk chocolate and the WLML is hemp seed, indonesian coconut, roasted salted macadamia nuts, and a 41% milk chocolate.
> 
> The Barcelona has a deeper, more complex flavor while the WLML has an outstanding texture similar to gianduia from the oils in the nuts and coconut. Both have just enough salt to make the flavors sing.



Agreed, my bacon tasted old...like the fat had gone bad. I did have chocolate covered bacon at the food fair here not too long ago and it made up for the horror that is that bacon bar!


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Oct 2, 2009)

Lucky said:


> Agreed, my bacon tasted old...like the fat had gone bad. I did have chocolate covered bacon at the food fair here not too long ago and it made up for the horror that is that bacon bar!



I *so* want to try this, but alas, the Whole Foods nearest me does not carry Vosges. They also don't have the Food Should Taste Good (?) chocolate tortilla chip I had heard about, though they carry many other flavors... so they get a raspberry on the "fully stocked" front.


----------

